# Why is the lynx port located in Japanese?



## neilms (Oct 15, 2013)

I have always wondered about this, but never got around to asking. /usr/ports/Japanese seems like a strange location to find this port. Does anyone know the background explanation about this?


----------



## kpa (Oct 15, 2013)

They are language specific localizations of certain ports. The main lynx port is www/lynx.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 16, 2013)

lynx has for several years lost color highlighting even when selected (on most or all installs here).  The  ja-lynx-2.8.7.r1  unexpectedly restored the former color highlighting, so I've been using it instead, deinstalling the usual one.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 16, 2013)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> lynx has for several years lost color highlighting even when selected (on most or all installs here).


Do you use any special settings regarding terminals by any chance? Because I get the impression this could be more related to your setup than Lynx. I've been using www/lynx on FreeBSD ever since I started this year (since February this year) and never had any issues with the colours.

This is on a server (VPS) which I normally only access using SSH.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 16, 2013)

If I knew which were relevant and/or special, I could answer (a conglomerate of hints, cut-n-paste from other user's dotfile, etc.).  Maybe related to the inability here to compile a third of GNOME programs due to a hidden gettext bug or stray file somewhere, that has persisted year after year.  For the time being I simply a fix that is used daily and broken and workaround the rest; all I have time for.


----------

